# New to forum....looking for 16-17 ft for son



## Guest (Jun 29, 2016)

Snook540 said:


> My son's 1622 Action was totaled by fire. Looking for replacement. Considering older Mavericks, Silver King, Ghost


Sad to hear that it was totaled. Wonder if it was something on the boat which started the fire ? Sent a "conversation" on a 1622 Fly Fisher SE replacement.


----------



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome to the community! Sorry your son's boat caught fire.


----------



## Snook540 (Jun 28, 2016)

trailblazerEXT said:


> Sad to hear that it was totaled. Wonder if it was something on the boat which started the fire ? Sent a "conversation" on a 1622 Fly Fisher SE replacement.


I was never a believer that a static spark could cause a fire, but that is the case. Fire dept. believes it was quite possibly an incoming text message as the cell phone was sitting on the deck near the tank where the boat was being fueled via 5 gal gas can. I hope EVERYBODY who reads this believes that it can happen and does not let it happen to them. Not that static spark can neccesarily be prevented in most cases, but to understand that it can happen and do things to avoid it


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2016)

Snook540 said:


> I was never a believer that a static spark could cause a fire, but that is the case. Fire dept. believes it was quite possibly an incoming text message as the cell phone was sitting on the deck near the tank where the boat was being fueled via 5 gal gas can. I hope EVERYBODY who reads this believes that it can happen and does not let it happen to them. Not that static spark can neccesarily be prevented in most cases, but to understand that it can happen and do things to avoid it


For some reason years ago started leaving the cell phone in the truck when fueling, or even if it's just for the lawn mower & weed whip or flats boat years ago. It's like snookin' on the beach or cruising with graphite fly rods that start those "alien" vibrations.....


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Sorry to hear about your boat.
Hope you can find something and get back to fishing.
Good Luck, Rusty


----------

